# Airbrush Compressor....



## Mark IX Fan (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm new to the airbrush scene, as in I just bought my first one this week! The problem I'm facing is finding the best compressor for this type of work.

A friend recommended the Testors Blue Ice minicompressor, but virtually every review I've seen on it is negative.

Any suggestions on a good compressor that won't put me in the poorhouse?

Thanks....


----------



## trekmodeler (Apr 30, 2004)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0000AQK78/102-3300806-2975367?v=glance&n=228013&n=507846&s=hi&v=glance

I purchased this compressor a few months ago and I love it! It is quiet, dependable, does an excellent job. You would need to add a moisture trap/filter in line though, I have a filter on the compressor and one in my line going to the airbrush. If you can, spend a little extra money now and purchase a good, dependable compressor, and don't waste your money on cheap ones.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Sears has a really great deal on a 3 or 4 gallon Craftsman compressor tomorrow. About 84$. The airbrush only compressors like the Testors one seem to not work as well as regulator equipped compressors.


----------



## Refit (Oct 24, 2005)

trekmodeler said:


> If you can, spend a little extra money now and purchase a good, dependable compressor, and don't waste your money on cheap ones.



I too have never owned, and am looking to _eventually_ purchase a "good, dependable compressor". What criteria should a prospective buyer be looking at that would indicate that a particular compressor is "good" and/or "dependable".

Any advice or guidance would be helpful to many an "airbrush beginner". In fact, someone should consider the creation of a "pinned" thread that would serve to guide and instruct those, like me, that are just starting (or are about to start) out in the area of air brushing.

In my own investigations, I ran across AirBrushDEPOT.com and their ABD TC-20T MAINTENANCE FREE AIR COMPRESSOR. It's PDF manual seems to indicate that it's a "good" one. What does the forum say? It's $30.00 more than the Senco PC1010 1/2 HP 1 Gallon Mini Air Compressor through amazon.com, but it includes the water trap as an accessory and features an automatic shut off/start up function that I'm not certain the Senco has or not.

Anyone's input will be most appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

refit, of the 2 you have linked with, the first is junk, forget about it. as to the second one, i concur with f91. look youre going to spend about as much or more money for a decent "artists" air compressor (what i call "little putt-putt compressors" in my class) as you would for a real workshop compressor. the latter has much greater versitility and honestly does a better job. (the presense of a tank is very important to smooth out the air flow). in my case, some of the compounds i push thru my airbrush simply are too heavy for one of the little ones to handle. the sears compressor is a great deal, is reliable, and will come in handy around the house. i own 2 of them, one for the house and one for the studio. 

of things to look for, most compressors carry a rating on them for what sort of applications they are suited for. check out the c.f.m. (cubic feet per minute) as that will tell you how much air the motor can push out going full bore. c.f.m. is way more important tham its maximum p.s.i. 

finaly *DO NOT BUY A CAMPBELL-HAUSFIELD COMPRESSOR.* or at least their smaller models. a few years back i did for about 100 bucks, and i would have done better simply putting the end of the airbrush hose in my mouth and blowing. i exchanged the compressor twice, thinking i had gotten the lemons in the lot, but they were all like that. thats what taught me about c.f.m. and what sent me over to sears.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Another thing is the "airbrush" only compressors run all the time, or at least when you depress the trigger on your airbrush. There is generally no regulation and no storage. With a storage tank, once PSI is achieved, it turns off and you have a silent airbrushing session. Using a regulator lets you limit your hoseline pressure coming out of the compressor and it's a lot trickier if you have to depend on your airbrush for proper psi, especially for a beginner. Personally, the Home Depot- Sears- Lowes compressors aren't as glamorous, but they get the job done, are usually cheaper and if there is a problem, they are easily exchanged. 

PS- Water traps are around 10$ for any of these shop type compressors.


----------



## Refit (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks gents,

AirBrushDEPOT.com's compressor is offered with a tank as an option, but what you've said about the size and output does make sense to me. I'll steer clear.

Thanks


----------



## Z28Barry (May 4, 2005)

This is for the experts, rate the following compressors.
I'm looking into picking up a compressor for my hobby room.

Wel-Bilt Electric Portable Air Compressor — 2.5 Gallon, 120 Volt
http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=6970&productId=200221874&R=200221874&issearch=100093

Clarke - 2HP 4 Gallon Pancake Air Compressor
http://www.bosstoolsupply.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=6158

CRAFTSMAN® 1 Running HP, 1.5 Peak HP, 3 Gallon Air Compressor & 17-PC. Accessory Kit
http://www6.sears.ca/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10001&catalogId=10001&categoryId=20821&langId=-1&rrc=1&productId=158373218


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

I have a wall-mount Campbell-Hausfeld compressor...it's small, but great for running a finish nailer or airbrush.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

I for one would stay away from the pancakes. One reason is that I don't presonally care for them, them other is most don't have wheels to roll them on.

A few years ago I picked up a combo Bostitch Air Compressor with Stapler/Brad Nailer gun. As I recall it was around $200 at the time and both have served me well over the years. So if you have any likely hood of using such a tool for house work/repairs. I can also highly recommend getting a good tire inflator with buildin pressure guage, but get a dedicated lower pressure (coiled) hose for this instead of using your nailing tool hose. Anyway, it's a versatile well appreciated component around here so if you have any need or desire for that sort of thing I would just go ahead and spend a little more to have something that will be there for you in the long run.

Oh yes, while not exactly the same here is a combo that is similar to the one I have. Though the nailer was the model down so the combo was somewhat chearper (sample combo-kit)


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

z28barry, i own two of those craftsmans, same model as you linked to, and love em. (theyre a little on the loud side though)


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

Moving from a house (where I could make all the racket my ears could take) to an apartment (neighbours... above and below) I had to let go of my small tank compressor. Just too loud.

I'm going to get a tank of compressed nitrogen or CO2 at an industrial gasses supplier. Silent and refillable. I don't know how much bucks yet, but I'll let you know!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I use a 50lb CO2 tank with a welding regulator, you screw the airbrush hose right onto it. You don't need an air trap, makes no noise, uses no electricity and supplies consistent adjustable air pressure. You can buy one for about $120 or rent it for $4 a month. I have to get mine refilled about twice a year, which costs about $15 a pop. Now I have a 60 gal 7hp air compressor to run my pneumatic chisels for my stone sculptures(I borrowed it from work 2 years ago lol, shhhh) , but I don't use it for airbrushing.


----------



## Refit (Oct 24, 2005)

Okay,

I've been looking at the Craftsman 3 gal. Air Compressor, 1.5 hp, Horizontal Tank at sears.com, but a water trap isn't part of the package and, though I've searched, I can't locate _any_ on their site for it. Where have others found one for theirs?


----------



## Mark IX Fan (Nov 22, 2005)

Well, I've narrowed my compressor choices down to the following:

A new Craftsman 
1.5 hp max
1 hp running
125 PSI max
2.4 SCFM @ 90 PSI
3 gallon
Oil lubricated
$99.99

or....

A reconditioned Bostitch
2 hp
1.6 hp running
2.7 CFM @ 90 PSI
3.4 @ 40 PSI
Oil free
6 gallon tank
$139

Should I get one or the other? Should I stay or should I go? Why do fools fall in love?

Input highly appreciated!


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

I've never owned a Craftsman air compressor but I can say two things at this point: 1) My Bostitch has never given me any problems and 2) I'd go with oil free.


----------

